# $5 Crystal Earrings sale on solid silver wires!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These earrings are crafted with many of them having vintage crystals, stones and glass beads. The wire that goes through your ears is solid silver and the wire used to craft the earring is tarnish resistant silver plated wire. 

It is my 50th birthday this month and to celebrate, I am going to price my stocking stuffer sparkling earrings down in price to make them more affordable. 

One pair is $5 plus postage of $2.50 or multiple earrings can be sent with the same postage price of $2.50. 

These are the most popular earrings I sell and they are usually up to $10 a pair but during Dec they will be $5 a pair. 

I accept paypal to [email protected] and yes, you can write me there to keep your purchase private or post on my page or pm me. You can also send post office money order or carefully concealed cash as well. 

Here are a few examples of this elegant style..that goes with everything. The only pair not available is the twisted style on the lower pic on the right side upper level. I have other colors available and will post them soon.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The second pair from the left, with the lower stone is called Dragon eyes is sold out for now...all other earring colors are available plus more will be added.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have several of Romy's earrings..They are beautiful-would make a great gift.They are so light you don't know you have them on. -Robin


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

charliesbugs said:


> I have several of Romy's earrings..They are beautiful-would make a great gift.They are so light you don't know you have them on. -Robin


Thank you so much Robin for your compliment and input...I do really enjoy making these.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The Dragon Eye earrings with the black beads is now available, I found more of the Dragon Eye polished stones to make them with. I will post some other kinds tomorrow evening.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

She makes wonderful earrings - I have bought several pair and wear them or give them away! Everyone loves them! And the prices are great! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BTW!!


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

Too late to get them to West Virginia before Christmas?


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

tammy from wv said:


> Too late to get them to West Virginia before Christmas?


As I am wintering in Colorado, I can ship Mon thru Sat as there is a post office nearby. I will make them my priority!  Thank you for asking! Yes they will get there in plenty of time for Christmas for anyone using PayPal or mailing pmt soon.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

THESE WILL BE SENT EVEN DAILY IF NEED BE! YES THEY WILL BE THERE IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS for anyone wondering! I am working days and evenings on all my items I offer and have lots of different beads..just ask if you need more variety, I will post more pics tomorrow. I will be sure to do any last minute gifts ASAP tis the Season! 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you have more made of the Dragon's eye?
What is the red set made of?
I may need 2 pair if both are true crystals. (My son's girl friend is into crystals. )


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MJsLady said:


> Do you have more made of the Dragon's eye?
> What is the red set made of?
> I may need 2 pair if both are true crystals. (My son's girl friend is into crystals. )


The Dragon Eye earrings are a polished stone/agate and yes I have some ready. The black stone above the dragon eye stone is antique black glass or I have a green/black stone bead that has a glitter from Chrystal content inside, I can pair them with chrystals. I don't know what they call that green stone. All the chrystals are real, sorry my camera does not catch their shine, some are new and some are old depending on the earring. I have a lot of other beads including 1920's Crystals also but those are not colored, iridescent instead. I have some crystals that I could do a encasement earring of and just finished. They are solid crystals without hole, called Time Link Crystals and they make a cool earring. I am sending you a pic....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry my camera is taking soft pics. Length of earrings below about 2 inches past the earring wire. These are pending sale, natural Time Link Crystals, wire wrapped. 










Crystal and porcelain earrings both










Longer earrings in Crystal, a golden yellow on the one pair and the other pair has the vintage crystals, then pink, blue ones that are new to set them off, priced the same. :banana:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

All paid orders are mailed off and yes, I can get more out in time. I think today may be the last safe mailing day but who knows? I mailed out hats first class and they got there in two days!

Thank you for all the orders folks!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I sent $ yesterday!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MJsLady said:


> I sent $ yesterday!


Yours went out today!
Merry Christmas


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Bumping these up! I have all types available except the natural crystal pair. 

$5 a pair and $2.50 shipping, any extra pairs ship free!

I accept concealed cash, checks, money orders or paypal pmts to [email protected]

Oh yes this year, turning 51 and happy to enjoy early holiday time with my grandkids this week!

I will be able to mail out daily!

Merry Christmas!

A few more pairs.


----------

